
Docker stores login credentials in plain text by default - rudi-rau
https://medium.com/@11675b713da9/88309e07640d
======
nassyweazy
Docker security team here :)

Thanks for this post, we are currently looking into this issue and a solution
in order to have the most secure behavior by default.

